# Trung tâm xử lý sự cố > Hỏi-Đáp về Lỗi Windows >  Lệnh "cd" trong DOS winXP.

## tranankhanh1991

mình vào dos bằng lệnh cmd thì dấu nhắc là c:\documents and settings\anh> ,mình sử dụng lệnh "cd d:" để chuyển sang ổ đĩa d mà nó chỉ hiện ra d:\ ở dòng thứ 2 sau đó dấu nhắc lại trở về c:\documents and settings\anh> ? không biết vấn đề ở đây là bị làm sao,ai giúp mình với.

----------


## nguyenlan

khi bạn mở cmd nếu bạn muốn hiện ra ổ d ở dấu nhắc đầu tiên thì khi đăng nhập vào màn hình đầu tiên tại dấu nhắc đó bạn chỉ cần gõ *d:* là nó chuyển sang ổ d cho bạn ngay thôi chứ ko phải *cd d:* đâu

----------


## mewxu

cám ơn bạn mình đã làm được rồi ,mình có một thắc mắc là tại sao khi ở dâu nhắc đầu tiên thì không thể dùng được lệnh cd d: hoăc cd đường dẫn để chuyển sang thư mục ổ khác nhỉ?

----------


## dungthinh225

hình như mình nhớ ko nhầm là cái lệnh cd ổ đĩa :\ chỉ dùng để chuyển từ ổ khác về ổ c để làm 1 số thứ thui, cái này mình đã làm 1 lần về cái ì đó mà ko nhớ lém
bạn test thử coi

----------

